# Meet Tonks!



## christypooh402 (Jul 7, 2011)

This is Tonks, she is our new baby. I finally was able to convince my husband that we needed a cat in the house!
The kids and I looked around online and we found this cutie on Petfinder. Got her the same day! We've had her nearly 2 weeks now, so that puts her at about 12 weeks old. Isn't she a doll?!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's adorable!!!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

Awww, she is adorable!!


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

What a sweet looking face!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Cuteness overload!!! What an adorable kitten.


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

So cute! And I love the name! I was half expecting her to have purple streaks in her tail.. lol


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aww!!! I love her little black face. XD Never seen a cat like that.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Did you name her Tonks, or is that the name she had at the shelter? And if you named her, I'm assuming you named her after Tonks from Harry Potter? She's a little cutie pie!


----------



## sherryv02 (May 12, 2011)

Love her


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

So cute - I love that it looks like she's wearing a mask!


----------



## christypooh402 (Jul 7, 2011)

my4kitties said:


> Did you name her Tonks, or is that the name she had at the shelter? And if you named her, I'm assuming you named her after Tonks from Harry Potter? She's a little cutie pie!


Her name from the shelter was Gabby. Our first week with her, we called her Phoebe. It just didn't seem to fit. Tonks fits her personality way better! And all of the kids agreed with this name, my son didn't like Phoebe. 

And I'm sure if my 14yr old could figure out a safe way to do it, Tonks would have a purple tail! haha

Thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:heart She's adorable


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Aww, I LOVE her nose! What a little cutie!!!! :love2


----------

